# Need some blood.



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

If any of you guys with late season big game tags would be willing so save some blood I would greatly appreciate it. I've got a new pup and would love to do some blood tracking work with him before next season. Thanks!


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

brendo said:


> If any of you guys with late season big game tags would be willing so save some blood I would greatly appreciate it. I've got a new pup and would love to do some blood tracking work with him before next season. Thanks!


Shoot! Got a cow on Tuesday and would have saved you some. Sorry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I am no sure but I think most any blood will do. I think most blood dogs will track about any blood trail from most animals.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

BPturkeys said:


> I am no sure but I think most any blood will do. I think most blood dogs will track about any blood trail from most animals.


I wasn't thinking outside the box I guess haha. I'd probably have to agree with you I can't see there being a difference. maybe I'll check with a butcher shop or something worst case drain my own  he's a GSP so we will see how he does!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You might need to check with a slaughter house, I doubt that a butcher shop would have much unless you squeezed it out of some burger.


----------



## drahthaar (Jun 27, 2017)

Brendo, what kind of pup? How old?

I'm fairly new to training trailing dogs but it seems that teaching a young pup to track is more about the obedience of keeping his nose down rather than actually searching for blood. Hot dog drags, beef liver drags, deer skin drags are all good places to start for this.

They can absolutely tell the difference between deer blood and other types of critters, and good dogs will even learn to unique a deer from glands, as well as tell which deer is hurt/stressed from the trail (I assume this is true for other game - elk, prong, etc - but not sure). I ask my local processor to bottle me some - they usually save more than I need for a few bucks.

check out this book, its the bible as far as tracking books written in english.

http://www.born-to-track.com/book/order-info.htm

More good info can be found here.

https://www.unitedbloodtrackers.org/


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

drahthaar said:


> Brendo, what kind of pup? How old?
> 
> I'm fairly new to training trailing dogs but it seems that teaching a young pup to track is more about the obedience of keeping his nose down rather than actually searching for blood. Hot dog drags, beef liver drags, deer skin drags are all good places to start for this.
> 
> ...


He's 11 weeks and a GSP. Thanks for the tips he will primarily be a bird dog so that's where I'm focusing my training. I haven't looked to much into the tracking aspect of it but plan to do so. I would love to have the option of having my dog track blood because I do a lot of big game hunting.


----------



## bowhunter_3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Brendo,
I am headed to Arizona next week to chase javelina and deer.
If I get lucky enough to fill a tag, I will save some blood for you.
I never even though about cross training my bird dog to blood trail as well.


----------

